# Lighting question, how many watts max can I use?



## AlexisF1 (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a t5 hood, that came with 2x 18W (6700k) bulbs.

I was wondering if I can put more then a total of 36W in it? Its from Coral Life... I think I can because.. they sell light bulbs... for my size in a 31W which I want...

Let me know thanks..

Nothing on the instructions... about wattage...


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

you need the appropriate watt bulb for your hood.. 
plus, you have to make sure the bulbs you buy are t5 and not t5ho (unless its a t5ho fixture)


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

AlexisF1 said:


> I have a t5 hood, that came with 2x 18W (6700k) bulbs.
> 
> I was wondering if I can put more then a total of 36W in it? Its from Coral Life... I think I can because.. they sell light bulbs... for my size in a 31W which I want...
> 
> ...


The ballast in the hood is for no more than 36 watts. If you want more wattage you would have to change the ballast. Not likely worth it. They are usually more expensive than a used hood of the type you want. Also there are other possible problems.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Not exactly clear as to your question? Do you mean to retrofit it another set of light bult using the existing hood?
or using different light bult as in High Outpu(HO) light bulb?
Usually, if this made for normal out put and you put a HO into it. It can shorten the life span of the bulb itself as well as the ballast.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

What T5 fixture do you have?

I would be careful putting in higher wattage bulbs without knowing what the maximum wattage your ballast can handle.


----------

